#  > Geral >  > Segurança >  >  Atenção para o "SKYPER"

## LinuxKids

ae galera da comunidade, serviço importante.

[size=18px]NÃO SEI ATÉ QUE PONTO É VERDADE MAS, SE ALGUEM ESTIVER USANDO O SKYPER PROCURE ATUALIZAR ELE, POIS ELE ESTA COM FALHA DE SEGURANÇA GALERA FIQUEM ESPERTO COM ISTO. [/size].
SE ALGUEM SOUBER DE ALGO SOBRE ISTO ME COMUNIQUE GALERA 
[email protected]

----------


## ruyneto

Que eu saiba o Skype pra windows ate antes da versão 1.10 dava de fazer um buffer overflow com um link web como se fosse pro skype ligar mas continha um tamanho la que dava pau.

Falows

----------


## nafre

nunca usei esse skype é necessario ter ip fixo ou tb pode usar dinamico. E pra fazer ligacao paga?

----------


## ruyneto

nao precisa pagar nda de skype pra skype e o ip pode ser dinamico, o que paga eh skype pra telefone, eh bem bom o programa

----------


## nafre

vlw ruyneto pela ajuda.

Otima solucao.

----------


## DropALL

Skype FEDE  :Smile: 

Se o Skype não obter acesso a internet ele fica metralhando o Firewall, um unico cliente de Skype se não tiver obtido acesso a internet marreta qualquer Firewall de 3 a 5 vezes por SEGUNDO, peguei uma rede que todas as estações utilizavam Skype, eram aprox. 40 estações atirando 150 conexoes por segundo no Firewall, pra vocês terem ideia fiz analise de 1 minuto dessa rede estando sem acesso a internet e todas maquinas estando sem ninguem em frente foram geradas mais de 8500 tentativas de conexao.

----------


## jweyrich

Isso que eu chamo de um software FK (firewall killer), DDoS comeu então ? imagina o log do firewall depois de 1 dia.. haha. além de DoSar o firewall, ele acaba com a porcaria do HD, e se o cara não tiver uma partição de SWAP, ai ferra a máquina inteira.
hahahaahahaha.

Bom, eu uso e acho ótimo... ele trabalha com VoIP sem QoS via UDP, com criptografia de 4096 bits. Dá pra fazer conference call, etc..
Se alguém encontrar algo melhor, faça o favor de compartilhar.

E sobre os rumores da falha de segurança, se alguém tiver notícia, posta aí.. enquanto isto vou continuar usando normalmente.


Abraços

----------


## stumm

o skype eh mto bom... consegui utilizar ele mesmo estando com conexão discada gratuita... e funcionou direitinho...

legal mesmo.

----------


## black_burn

eu tb uso o Skype e axo mto bom....

eu me cadastrei no FaleSol, eu vi que era um sistema bom de voip tb, so que com um tipo de protocolo diferente, ainda naum testei mas axo que logo logo vou testa-lo...

segui o link do site

http://www.falesol.com.br/

[]'s

----------


## LenTu

show black_burn ainda num usei di casa o skype... mas jah usei da casa de camaradas meus e eh mto bom... dah pra fazer umas conferencias legais... dah pra zuar com os amigos tranquilo... eh show di bola... 

unica coisa q eu acho q deveria poder eh tipo... ter conversar em particular... com 2 pessoas ao msm tempo... 100 q todos escutassem... mas acho q seria bagunça sei lah... 

agora assinei o speedy(soh to esperando chegar o modem lah in casa) vo poder testar.... 

fora q podemos markah um dia da galera "conversar" no skype 

:twisted:

----------


## black_burn

certo, ia se mto show...

eu tb uso direto aqui em ksa, ate pq minha banda de adsl lah em ksa ajuda 800k :twisted: ehehhee

quando eu vo pro trampo e me deparo com 128k me da uma agonia

mas eh so agente marcar pra galera se encontra 


[]'s

----------


## DropALL

Skype é bunitinho.. quando ele tem acesso livre e irrestrito a internet. 

Porque quando não tem vocês já leram o que eu disse que ele pode fazer... E não queiram dar um tcpdump numa rede como essa que mencionei, muito menos não queiram estar em uma rede que o acesso a net é autenticado por login e senha, sendo que o firewall que autentica é bobardeado pelo skype, digamos que a resposta fica no minimo LENTAAAAAAAAAA.

É literalmente um DDoS, não entendo como esses caras podem ser tão burros, podia tentar conectar 1,2,3 vezes e desistir, mas ele faz isso até 5 vezes por segundo (em varios IPs e portas diferentes). 

Peguei o mesmo problema em outra rede que tinham estações BeTwin, e cada ilha com 4 terminais gerava 15 conexoes por segundo.

Fueda :P

----------


## ruyneto

Cara seguinte, ja tentou ver quais sao as portas padroes do skype e liberar no firewall??pq que ele eh um bom programa eh, e nunca tive problema com ele nos meus firewalls.

falows

----------


## DropALL

> Cara seguinte, ja tentou ver quais sao as portas padroes do skype e liberar no firewall??pq que ele eh um bom programa eh, e nunca tive problema com ele nos meus firewalls.
> 
> falows


 :Evil:  Meu truta, ele sai na porta 80 e em portas altas, se você permitir ele conectar na 80, ele para de marretar em portas altas. Mas sem ele não tiver saida em nenhuma porta experimente monitorar o trafego vindo de uma maquina com ele... Descobri esse probleminha dele a primeira vez quando fiz um script para detectar DDoS na rede passando pelo Firewall, e me deparei com maquinas recem re-instaladas gerando muita conexão apenas por estar com o Skype carregado (sem conseguir logar na net). 
A questão é: Ele tem um problema. Então porque EU tenho que adaptar meu Firewall as burrices de programação alheia? Hoje ninguem percebe o que ele faz porque as redes ainda não tão infestadas com Skype, mas quando você tiver com uma rede com 50 IPs com Skype e quiser fazer controle dos acessos barrando via login autenticado você vai lembrar do que lhe disse  :Smile:  Sabe o que fiz? No meu detector, implantei outra funcao que ao detectar acima de 1 conexoes/seg. vindo de um IP X eu dropo FORWARD em portas altas (já que 95% das "marretagens" dele são em portas altas), com isso meu Firewall voltou ao normal.

Depois testa... 
# tcpdump -i ethX | grep S 
e verifica quantas a maquina com o Skype aberto sem acesso a internet gerou no intervalo de tempo Y.

Falows

----------


## LeonilDiniz

Pessoal, sou de Curitiba e é minha empresa que lançou o FaleSOL!!!!

Vale a pena testa-lo!!!!! 

Pelo menos o pessoal que temos contato tem falado bem dele!!!! Leve pra caramba!!!!

Qqr coisa basta desinstalar!!!

Um abraço

----------


## ruyneto

> Pessoal, sou de Curitiba e é minha empresa que lançou o FaleSOL!!!!
> 
> Vale a pena testa-lo!!!!! 
> 
> Pelo menos o pessoal que temos contato tem falado bem dele!!!! Leve pra caramba!!!!
> 
> Qqr coisa basta desinstalar!!!
> 
> Um abraço


pq nao soltam uma versao pra linux ae entao.

falows

----------

